# My "PondX"



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 11, 2011)

I was off work today,so the grandson's Dad took me to his favorite "honey hole". This pond belongs to a gentleman he knows. My first time there,but I've heard many good things about it. I lost one,then hooked into this one.Mike told me it was a minnow compared to what is in there.


----------



## njTom (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice "Minnow" =D> :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Great catch there Steve. Looks like bait fish. :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comps. I can't wait for him to take me back there.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweet! Don't you just love having a "PondX"!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2011)

nice guppy! :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 12, 2011)

00 mod said:


> Sweet! Don't you just love having a "PondX"!!!!
> 
> Jeff




Yes I do. Hope it is all that has been said about it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------

